# elevated prolactin



## kumeena (Apr 24, 2012)

Is there any other code from abn blood test to code elevated prolactin. I am not comfortable to use 253.1 due to poor documentation.

Thank you


----------



## cblack712 (Apr 25, 2012)

That is the correct code to be using. Elevated or increased would be considered "hyperfunction" therefore justifying the use of 253.1. 

If you look at 253.4 deficient or low prolactin would fall under that ICD-9, that may put your mind at ease over use of the 253.1


----------



## kumeena (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------

